# Newbie just joined the SvS club



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

:nerd: I just purchased an PB10-NSD from a forum member on here.

I can't wait to get it. 

I originally came from a Cadence csx15, and prior to that, Vel VRP1200 and older DCM 10" (can't remember the model number)

~ But yea.... I will be joining this sub along with HTD Level2 5 channel setup. 

Sad thing is, we're in the process of moving, yep into a much, much smaller home... well ok Townhome, but I have a strong feeling my neighbors are not going to like us much between the walls


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats... you should enjoy that sub very well. I had it in my very large great room with WOTW and was extremely impressed. :T


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks I am enjoying it


----------



## zilbenz (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm also a new member of the SVS club. 

I received my brand new SB12 Plus from SVS just over an hour ago and can't wait to go home and plug it in. Will be comparing it to my AV123 MFW 15 tonight. Hope to be impressed and have more space at the same time!


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

zilbenz said:


> I'm also a new member of the SVS club.
> 
> I received my brand new SB12 Plus from SVS just over an hour ago and can't wait to go home and plug it in. Will be comparing it to my AV123 MFW 15 tonight. Hope to be impressed and have more space at the same time!


Trust me zilbenz, you will not be disappointed in anything from SVS. I've given them over $1200 of my money and I've never regretted it once! There is nothing better than thinking your drywall is cracking while watching a movie!


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

zilbenz said:


> I'm also a new member of the SVS club.
> 
> I received my brand new SB12 Plus from SVS just over an hour ago and can't wait to go home and plug it in. Will be comparing it to my AV123 MFW 15 tonight. Hope to be impressed and have more space at the same time!


I'm assuming you've had some time to listen to the SB12-Plus. Any comparisons between the SB12 Plus and MFW-15? Though the little SVS won't be able to compete in terms of sheer output and extension, it seems like quite the performer in a very WAF-friendly package .


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I would also love to hear your comparisons. I have had many different subs (some very expensive), and am very much enjoying my PB10.


----------



## zilbenz (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello friends

The SB12 Plus was just gorgeous to look at and so ... easy to handle. 

I purchased the sub to set up my second listening room in the garage for 100% music. To my ears, the SB12 didn't have the lower reach that I was hoping for, that I have gotten used to listening with the MFW 15. Maybe it's the smaller size. 

I then switched it with the MFW-15 in the primary room to watch a movie. My wife and I both agreed that the MFW 15 was a better sub for our purposes.

I emailed SVS the next morning to request a return authorization and got a prompt reply. But the actual shipping back took 2+ more weeks because the UPS label was never sent. It took 2 or 3 more emails but, nevertheless, I thought that SVS has great customer service and am considering purchasing the PB13 Ultra in the near future from SVS.


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

zilbenz said:


> Hello friends
> 
> The SB12 Plus was just gorgeous to look at and so ... easy to handle.
> 
> ...


I thought you might find the SB12-Plus a bit lacking in output and extension after using the MFW-15. A tiny sealed enclosure with a 12" driver simply can't keep up with a larger ported enclosure with a 15" driver, especially down deep. The two subs are clearly designed with very different goals in mind. The MFW-15 looks great but is larger and has a larger appeal to HT users. The SB12-Plus is targeted toward the decor-conscious user who requires good bass in a very small package. I've read of users who have used dual SB12-Pluses as stereo subs for music systems with great success. I also think the SB12-Plus would be impressive to many people as a HT subwoofer in small to medium sized rooms. Since you already own an excellent subwoofer in the MFW-15, your bass standards are already much higher than most .

BTW, the Ultra is an excellent subwoofer and should be a noticeable improvement from the MFW-15. If you put the Ultra in its 15hz tune, you'll really notice the extra depth and power down low over the MFW-15 with certain movie soundtracks. 

Thanks for posting your impressions. I always enjoy feedback from people who have used several different subwoofers. While I'd love to audition many subs myself, subjective reviews by people who have heard several themselves (particularly in the same listening environment) are the next best thing. Keep us updated if there are any new developments .


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Good stuff. You did what many people only theorize about...you listened and chose the one that was best for you. Although I have had many subs (too many), I have never had two at the same time.


----------



## forsberg21 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new here, but not to HT. I have had my SVS PC12-NSD for a month now. It is an awesome sub, and I love the low frequency response I get now. I need to calibrate a bit with REW, but so far, I have been impressed.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Mike! I started out with 1 PB12-NSD. That was not good enough in my mind I just wanted more. I then bought a PB13-Ultra, then a 2nd. I then bought a PC13-Ultra and figured lets round off the number of subs I have so it is even and bought a 2nd PC13-Ultra. Very addicting and quite pricey but worth every penny. I have not tried WOTW with all 4 running yet but I think it is about time to try. My goal is to be able to play this safely at near reference volume. Good for you for making the right decision. Enjoy!


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

Thunderheader said:


> I have not tried WOTW with all 4 running yet but I think it is about time to try. My goal is to be able to play this safely at near reference volume. Good for you for making the right decision. Enjoy!


I think your goal is reached. And then some. My room is about three times the size of yours (if not more) and I can play it at reference with "only" two Ultras.

-Robb


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Thunderheader said:


> Hey Mike! I started out with 1 PB12-NSD. That was not good enough in my mind I just wanted more. I then bought a PB13-Ultra, then a 2nd. I then bought a PC13-Ultra and figured lets round off the number of subs I have so it is even and bought a 2nd PC13-Ultra. Very addicting and quite pricey but worth every penny. I have not tried WOTW with all 4 running yet but I think it is about time to try. My goal is to be able to play this safely at near reference volume. Good for you for making the right decision. Enjoy!


I gotta say, that is imressive :T. I would be shocked if you could not achieve clean reference levels with those subs.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I have in fact FINALLY played WOTW at reference level, and I have to say I had no problems whatsoever. Very impressive show!:boxer::hsd:


----------



## chrischaos (Aug 7, 2009)

HI all. I'm new to the forum as well as being a new SVS customer. I've had my PC ultra for 3 weeks now but still have not calibrated it. I replaced an old energy 10" sub. The difference (without calibration remember) is mind blowing. Until you own a real sub, you have NO IDEA what you've been missing! I realize there are a few quality subs out there in this price range but i am entirely happy with my purchase and would not hesitate to recommend SVS subs to anyone.


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

Thunderheader said:


> Well I have in fact FINALLY played WOTW at reference level, and I have to say I had no problems whatsoever. Very impressive show!:boxer::hsd:


What SPL levels were you able to reach on WOTW? I have dual PB13 Ultras and am able to achieve 118/119 dB MAX. I am thinking I need another Ultra or two (just to make it even :yes to achieve the 121/122 dBs that others state you should be reaching when your satellites are set to small. I have a ~6400 cubic ft basement (not sealed), so I have a much larger space to fill then you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

counsil said:


> I am thinking I need another Ultra or two (just to make it even :yes to achieve the 121/122 dBs that others state you should be reaching when your satellites are set to small.


Who are these others? 75db with 115db peaks is reference level if your system is calibrated properly. 122db is reachable if you have more than one PB13U in an average sized room.


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Who are these others? 75db with 115db peaks is reference level if your system is calibrated properly. 122db is reachable if you have more than one PB13U in an average sized room.


There are several folks in many of the forums that state that the 115 peaks is only true when all other speakers are set to 'large' (or full range). Otherwise, the bass that is re-directed from them can be added to the 'peak 115' number. Some say 115 + 6 = 121dB. In an average-sized room, yes I have read that dual Ultras can hit in the low 120s. In a small room, I have read that one can hit 120ish.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

counsil said:


> There are several folks in many of the forums that state that the 115 peaks is only true when all other speakers are set to 'large' (or full range). Otherwise, the bass that is re-directed from them can be added to the 'peak 115' number. Some say 115 + 6 = 121dB. In an average-sized room, yes I have read that dual Ultras can hit in the low 120s. In a small room, I have read that one can hit 120ish.


Hey counsil! Actually I am hitting 125db peaks!!! Lol. Fuckin amazing! Feel the sound, you should really experience this in person. Feel the sound is an understatement !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Thunderheader said:


> Hey counsil! Actually I am hitting 125db peaks!!! Lol. Fuckin amazing! Feel the sound, you should really experience this in person. Feel the sound is an understatement !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Additionally that is at -4db. There is nothing more I can say! Simply amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

Thunderheader said:


> Hey counsil! Actually I am hitting 125db peaks!!! Lol. mooin amazing! Feel the sound, you should really experience this in person. Feel the sound is an understatement !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have often wondered what it would be like to have my Ultras in a small, sealed, perhaps dedicated HT room. It would probably be cool for a little while, but at the end of the day, I love having a large open basement that the whole family can enjoy even if we aren't watching a movie. Even if we are watching a movie, we can be working out on the weight equipment, at the computer desk, playing in the play area for the kids, etc. (or all of the above). A dedicated HT is my ultimate goal, but right now we are really enjoying the open space.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

I absolutely understand, and that is what my plans would be if I were married or attached. I am not...so this is what I have and I do not get sick of it whatsoever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

Thunderheader said:


> I absolutely understand, and that is what my plans would be if I were married or attached. I am not...so this is what I have and I do not get sick of it whatsoever!!!!!!!!!


Okay, I just saw your signature. Dual PB13 Ultras and dual PC13 Ultras! In a 110 sq ft room! Wow... That must totally shake your entire house. Literally.

The other day my boys were watching Finding Nemo, at around -30 from reference. I was up stairs and heard what sounded like thunder. The whole house was shaking. I asked my wife if it was thunder. She just looked at me and said something to the effect that what I had just heard was extremely mild. When I went down stairs, the system didn't sound very loud at all. Upstairs though everything was just shaking.

No wonder she hates it when I turn it up really loud.


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

I think Thunderheader holds the record for "most-Ultra-per-cubic-foot" . I still remember talking to him when we were about even (he had a single Ultra and I had an Epik Castle in my 11'x10' room). I'm just a pretender now! 

Thunderheader: I'd love to hear that setup sometime, man! Too bad you live so far away. Glad you're enjoying the Ultras. BTW, how do you have them set up? What tune are they in? Any EQ or room treatments?


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

lalakersfan34 said:


> I think Thunderheader holds the record for "most-Ultra-per-cubic-foot" . I still remember talking to him when we were about even (he had a single Ultra and I had an Epik Castle in my 11'x10' room). I'm just a pretender now!
> 
> Thunderheader: I'd love to hear that setup sometime, man! Too bad you live so far away. Glad you're enjoying the Ultras. BTW, how do you have them set up? What tune are they in? Any EQ or room treatments?


Hey Lalakersfan34, how's it going with you? If you ever travel north of the border let me know. I have the two pb13-ultras in the rear corners near where I sit due to placement issues, and I have the two pc-ultras in the front corners. All four subs are in the 15hz tune with no eq or room correction. In the past I have tried to use the room eq wizard but I had issues hooking everything up. The software was pretty easy to use though. I cannot believe how good these sound.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There has been times where I am sure that I can hear him (Thunderheader) as I live in the smae city when he has his system running. I have one PB13U and another sub in a room three times the size, I can only imagine :dumbcrazy:


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> There has been times where I am sure that I can hear him (Thunderheader) as I live in the smae city when he has his system running.


I think I can hear him down in Denver when he has his system going. :yikes:


----------

